# Eye drops for blurry vision from too much computer watching



## qip (Oct 17, 2008)

anyone try any eye drops specific for blurry vision from looking at the computer all day...2 i found were "blur relief" and "similasan computer drops"


too much time reading cpf :mecry: my eyes are hurting , hard to drive at night


----------



## bitslammer (Oct 17, 2008)

Haven't tries those but I do have a geriatric (12 year old) English Bulldog who has recently developed some vision issues. The Similasan drops for dry eye and cataracts have had immediate and noticeable results. His visual acutiy has improved 100% so I have to say their products seem effective.


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 17, 2008)

Visine works well, I use the one called workplace but I have no idea how much difference does it have from the regular ones.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 17, 2008)

_


----------



## elgarak (Oct 18, 2008)

I believe that there is much BS in this field, and I don't think that drops sepcifically advertised for computer related ailments work better than other, maybe cheaper, products.

As far as I can see, there are two effects related for acute, short term strain on the eyes.

1) One tends to blink less when staring on a computer screen, which leads to dry eyes. Any droplet that can reduce dryness is helpful here.

2) Since the computer screen is at a fixed distance which is way closer than the distance the human eye has evolved to watch, one strains your eye muscles for focusing. As far as I know, there's no droplet that can help you here. The only way to relief is to follow workplace guidelines: Good monitors, right lighting, try to move your eyes away and focus on different distances to get relief. I also found that good sub-pixel-smoothing (font smoothing etc.) is very helpful -- I found that the slight blur does not force my eye to focus, as pixel-sharp fonts do, so I can work with slightly defocused vision, which puts much less strain on my eyes.


----------



## qip (Oct 18, 2008)

couldnt find any by walgreens today , i knew they prolly wouldnt have it since website online shows no stock in stores but figure give it a shot...i had no idea there were so many eye drop choices , seems like some have special ingredients from labels as some advertised 5mg of this and that ,while others dont so you never know whats in these things and what they do


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 18, 2008)

I've done OK with Similasan drops; I usually use their Allergy Eyes product. It's also helped me to change the CPF background to something dark. Currently I'm using the Heavy Metal theme, which is black.


----------



## FredM (Oct 18, 2008)

elgarak said:


> 2) Since the computer screen is at a fixed distance which is way closer than the distance the human eye has evolved to watch, one strains your eye muscles for focusing. As far as I know, there's no droplet that can help you here. The only way to relief is to follow workplace guidelines: Good monitors, right lighting, try to move your eyes away and focus on different distances to get relief. I also found that good sub-pixel-smoothing (font smoothing etc.) is very helpful -- I found that the slight blur does not force my eye to focus, as pixel-sharp fonts do, so I can work with slightly defocused vision, which puts much less strain on my eyes.




There are drops that relax the eyes and relieve strain. I am not sure if they are OTC but I have had some before.


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 19, 2008)

Rohto V for anything and everything - http://www.rohtoeyedrops.com/


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 19, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've done OK with Similasan drops; I usually use their Allergy Eyes product. *It's also helped me to change the CPF background to something dark.* Currently I'm using the Heavy Metal theme, which is black.


+1 My eyes would hurt if I spent to much time on CPF. I ask Greta about adding dark themes quit a while back and Heavy Metal was added sometime later. I was also very happy to see the recent ones added giving us more choices. Until the recent additions, I started running a script to force the background to black w/white text on the default theme. I did not like Heavy Metal all that much. Anyway, once the switch was made to a dark(er) theme, all my eye strain went away. Now I can pretty much stay on CPF as long as I want. :twothumbs


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 20, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> Anyway, once the switch was made to a dark(er) theme, all my eye strain went away. Now I can pretty much stay on CPF as long as I want. :twothumbs




That's intriguing. 

1) Why do you think the darker theme helps? Is it more contrast?

2) How do I switch to a darker theme?


----------



## Dr Jekell (Oct 20, 2008)

Have you had an eye test recently?

Your eyesight could be declining & causing you to have the problems.

I was having similar problems to you & had an eye test done & found that I had a large decline in my eye sight.

I then found that a pair of reading glasses can help immensely when working with LCD monitors.


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 21, 2008)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> That's intriguing.
> 
> 1) Why do you think the darker theme helps? Is it more contrast?
> 
> 2) How do I switch to a darker theme?



1) I don't think it's the contrast. There's just less glare for me. My hi-end CRT monitor is very bright even though I've turned the brightness way down. The darker themes are much easier on these old eyes. Less strain and tiring. As you get older, you loose elasticity and the normal ability for your pupils to dilate or constrict easily or certainly as quickly.
Works for me.

2) At the bottom of the page,on the left there's a dropdown box, it's a _Quick Style Chooser_. Choose one of the other themes, you'll find the black ones. 
---You can also go to your Used Control Panel / Edit Options and select one there. It will 'stick' from there for sure and become your default theme.


----------

